# Keep fan at max?



## BeiGaLeh (Aug 12, 2006)

Any way to make my arctic cool CPU fan spinning at max RPM not proportionally to heat? the fan only starts working at full RPM at 65C... which is bad.. i get 60C when I game..


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

what cpu ? get speed fan you can controll it in there


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Can you list your system specs?


----------



## BeiGaLeh (Aug 12, 2006)

P4 2.6GHZ 1gb kingston RAM DDR 400


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Is this a laptop or a desktop machine?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Need more specs
i.e.: Motherboard brand and model number.


----------



## BeiGaLeh (Aug 12, 2006)

motherboard ABIT IS7-E


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You will need to go into the BIOS. There is a setting for "CPU FanEQ Speed Control" which is under "PC Health Status". You can adjust the percentage of speed depending on the temp of the CPU.


> CPU FanEQ Speed Control: (For IS7-G/IS7/IS7-E/IS7-E2/IS7-E2G/IS7-E2V only)
> This item allows you to control the CPU fan speed down to a specific percentage.
> When set to a specific percentage, the CPU fan speed will run at the percentage you set in this item if the temperature limit set in the item “Active Temperature” is not exceeded.
> The CPU fan speed will run at 100% regardless of what the percentage you set in this item if the temperature limit set in the item “Active Temperature” is exceeded.
> ...


----------



## BeiGaLeh (Aug 12, 2006)

thanks i'll try that


----------

